# Pay attention to what your kids are watching - at all times.



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Long story short, my daughter's been watching Wild Kratts. For the most part it looked ok, though I questioned a couple aspects, but i just let it go. She was learning about animals in a fun way, and she enjoyed the show.
Then she saw this episode about wild turkeys played.

Now, throughout the series ,a villian is named Gormond, a spin off of Gorumet. Basically, The guy who wants to eat animals is the bad guy. He even wears a chef hat. In this particular episode, in one scene these kids are lecturing him about how he shouldn't eat turkeys and they're making a comback after 100 years etc etc. Anyway, more bits and pieces can be found like that.

Last night I was watching an Elk hunting video on youtube, and she spouts off with some anti-hunting sentiments and how they shouldn't be hunting elk, and how they have creature powers.

I started her young. She went turkey hunting a couple years ago. I took her out for rifle last year. Now? Over summer, she didn't even want to go hiking. She's not even 9 yet, and I think i've already lost her. Now my wifes mad at me, cause I'm upset over the daughter, and yeah, im a little butthurt, and bitter. Cause now, i'm the bad guy. I'm probably gormond or just like it. I already told my wife, I'm going to keep doing what I do, with or without the kids approval. So starts a schism i think. Maybe someday she'll come around, but the way society is going these days, I'm not going to hold my breath. The iorny is how you hear from some women about how they were never taught things when they were a kid because they were girls. SHooting, hunting, etc. Here this kid has a father who wants to teach her, but she's not interested. Quite the opposite.

Whatever. Screw it, im going to get ready for rifle season. I just needed to vent.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

All of my kids wanted to hunt when they were younger. In fact, the only reason I have bear points is my oldest daughter out of the blue told me when she was 7 years old that she wanted to hunt a bear with a bow. I have never bear hunted, and I'm not a bow hunter. This was all on her. I figured I could start getting bear points and mentor them to her before she turned 18. Now she's almost 16 and won't even finish hunter safety. 

I do have 8 bear points and maybe a little desire to kill one for myself one day now, though. So all is not lost. 

I bet is was that dam* Wildkrats show they used to watch at Grandma's house!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm hoping to avoid this in the future. My daughter currently thinks the idea of bring home a deer for dinner is pretty cool, although pretty disappointing that dad hasn't done his part yet. She likes to see deer and seems to understand that they are fun to watch and also a dinner menu item. 

I'm fearful I won't show them enough success during the young years to keep her interested. I do bring fish home often enough that the concept will hopefully stick. However, the last thing I need is a cartoon telling them turkeys aren't food, because they absolutely are lol


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I wish you luck. Kids todays are exposed to a ton of stuff that tells, or implies, what, or how they should be thinking. Just yesterday at my kids bookfair, I saw some books in there that had no earthy business being in an elementary school. Thankfully she showed no interest in those books.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You'd have to insulate your kids from every outside influence for them to become mini mes of yourself. Kids are their own people. And society always influenced & educated them in ways we as parents dislike. It's just the nature of the world.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

Have you seen Rainbow Rangers? It has a similar feel...

I guess to some extent I've accepted I don't have full control over what my kids are taught. They're guaranteed to be exposed to anti-hunting eventually, and it'll be up to them to decide how they feel about it. I can only build them up with positive experiences while they're young, teach them why I do it, teach them conservation and a love of the outdoors, and let them choose for themselves when the time comes. 

My 4 and 6 year old will be coming with me this Sunday to "elk hunt," which goes in quotations because it will largely be a drive in the mountains with brief periods of hiking. But we'll have lots of fun, and hopefully when they're older they'll remember hunting with dad. I can't bring them with me next week on the more serious hunt, but at least they'll get a little exposure now while they're young and still excited to hang out with me lol.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

My kids watched Wild Kratts like it was going out of style- I watched a bunch with them because that's what they chose to watch a lot of the time when they were younger. They mixed in hunting videos also. Gourmond is French for greedy. I watched a bunch of episodes with them as they thought the creature powers were really cool. 

I take a little different angle than yours, but I can understand where you're coming from. Conservation and stewardship are important parts of life. Being a good steward and protecting vulnerable resources (to include endangered animals) I'm ok with them. In the show, the Gourmond always wanted whatever critters were featured to go on his menu- so I didn't think it was a slant to hunting. I felt like it was highlighting the dangers of poaching and resource overutilization. That's just me though.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

How did past generations remain hunters when we were indoctrinated while watching Bambi as kids? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Catherder said:


> How did past generations remain hunters when we were indoctrinated while watching Bambi as kids? 🤷‍♂️


We knew the difference and separate fiction from real life....


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

jewbacca said:


> Have you seen Rainbow Rangers? It has a similar feel...
> 
> I guess to some extent I've accepted I don't have full control over what my kids are taught. They're guaranteed to be exposed to anti-hunting eventually, and it'll be up to them to decide how they feel about it. I can only build them up with positive experiences while they're young, teach them why I do it, teach them conservation and a love of the outdoors, and let them choose for themselves when the time comes.
> 
> My 4 and 6 year old will be coming with me this Sunday to "elk hunt," which goes in quotations because it will largely be a drive in the mountains with brief periods of hiking. But we'll have lots of fun, and hopefully when they're older they'll remember hunting with dad. I can't bring them with me next week on the more serious hunt, but at least they'll get a little exposure now while they're young and still excited to hang out with me lol.


That's my hope with fishing and my daughter. We'll start very simple and make sure it's fun. I have gone memories of fishing as a kid and would love for that tradition to continue. And, I have little control over her liking it in the long run. 

That said I can always build some early memories and enjoy them.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> We knew the difference and separate fiction from real life....


Nothing has really changed there except the older we each get the more we romanticize our own youth & capabilities compared to younger generations. 

Reality is kids today learn that difference (reality v imagination) at the same age (yay brain & developmental science). They just now have the tools to break down the barriers between the two faster than we ever could. And that's a good thing. That capacity is what drives innovation and progress.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

backcountry said:


> Nothing has really changed there except the older we each get the more we romanticize our own youth & capabilities compared to younger generations.
> 
> Reality is kids today learn that difference (reality v imagination) at the same age (yay brain & developmental science). They just now have the tools to break down the barriers between the two faster than we ever could. And that's a good thing. That capacity is what drives innovation and progress.


With the amount of people trying to pet wild animals such as moose, bison, bears, and others I would have to argue with your statement. All this after they pass numerous signs telling them to stay in their cars and to stay xx amount of feet away from the Wild animals


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think people today are doing those things any more than they always have, we simply have more ways to document them today than even 25 years ago.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

"Gourmand" is a word in English, from French, meaning somebody who enjoys eating/over eating. 

Just to set the record straight here on what is undoubtedly the lede of the story.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Kids don't always grow up to be carbon copies of their parents and that is okay. I have a nephew who is like this. His parents and most of my family are about what you would expect a multi-generational Utahn to be when it comes to religious and political views. This kid is doing a 180 from that. Still a great kid. Treats his parents and peers with respect, does well in school, hard worker, etc. Just doesn't see the world exactly how they see it. My mom and his parents were really angry awhile back because they thought some lib-minded teacher led him astray or brainwashed him or whatever. I can't believe that this is the case though. I think he comes upon his beliefs pretty organically. You should have seen the complete and utter disdain from my grandma when my brother in law told us that his son wanted to be an environmental lawyer when he grows up 🤣. 

I don't think parents, teachers, mentors, or anybody else should teach a kid what to think. They should, however, teach them how to think.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course we should take care in what our kids see, learn and spend time doing. Love your kids, treat them with respect, give them boundaries- which decrease as the get older- and let them live their lives. I'd hate to expect my kids to be just like me- they need to be like them. If they hunt or not isn't even in the top 25 attributes/diversions I hope they obtain. 
I can guarantee that our kids face anti-hunters in school amongst their peers. No way to shield them from the expressions and actions of everyone (even though we should attempt to do our best with that, especially when they are younger). Long live agency.... (even if it isn't free)


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

caddis8 said:


> In the show, the Gourmond always wanted whatever critters were featured to go on his menu- so I didn't think it was a slant to hunting.


The rub is when you tell your kid we don't hunt what we don't eat, and If we're not going to eat it, leave it alone. Well isn't that what this character does? Just looking for menu items? I think in an odd way they kind of distilled hunters down to a bad guy in a chef hat, and I fell into a trap with the above explanation. It's what my father told me when I was young. So, it's what I told her.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Alternative parenting approach: Teach them to murder animals indiscriminately, whether said animal is going to be eaten or not (coyote fricasse just don't sound appealing) and to giggle while they do it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Alternative parenting approach: Teach them to murder animals indiscriminately, whether said animal is going to be eaten or not (coyote fricasse just don't sound appealing) and to giggle while they do it.


I am Vanilla and I endorse this message.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> "Gourmand" is a word in English, from French, meaning somebody who enjoys eating/over eating.
> 
> Just to set the record straight here on what is undoubtedly the lede of the story.


You speak French too? Moi aussi! There's no end to your talents.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Vanilla said:


> I don't think people today are doing those things any more than they always have, we simply have more ways to document them today than even 25 years ago.


That and more people = appearance of more common, easier access than ever to the outdoors, national parks with healthier animal populations, etc.

Per hunting, I've known many a person who hunted
with their family only to abandon it as soon as they became adults. I've also known a ton of people like myself who didn't grow up with the tradition and were even against it only to turn to the experience later in life. Who we become is influenced by so many variables.

I have no real concern about these things with my daughter. My only real goal is to provide a safe & loving environment that allows her to become a respectful, compassionate & confident women that forges here own path. Most other stuff is just a bonus I get to appreciate along the way. Right now I'm taking in the fact she loves our chickens, being outside and going camping with us. I assume that might change.


I am stockpiling alcohol for myself when she starts watching television and some godforsaken variation of Barney is the new trend trying to drive me insane.


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

My kids aren't allowed to watch Finding Nemo...I'll be damned if my kids will ever start associating human traits with fish!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

We better stop our kids from watching cocomelon while we are at it. All kinds of subliminal messaging subtly slipped in there by the sneaky jay oh ohs.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wyo2ut said:


> My kids aren't allowed to watch Finding Nemo...I'll be damned if my kids will ever start associating human traits with fish!





colorcountrygunner said:


> We better stop our kids from watching cocomelon while we are at it. All kinds of subliminal messaging subtly slipped in there by the sneaky jay oh ohs.



My wife in her wisdom banned the kids from watching Barney when they were young due to its mind rotting tendencies (her words). They turned out OK so far. I felt similarly about Peppa pig, but fortunately, the kids outgrew that genre by the time Peppa was a "thing". ( I would point out that pork consumption has not declined during Peppa's run) 

One last thought about the original post. We are talking about a 9 year old girl? 80% of ALL 9-12 year old girls want to be a veterinarian, a wildlife rescuer, work in a zoo, or some other "cute animal" activity. Trust me, I know this. Along with that is often behavior you describe. Congratulations! Your daughter is normal. Give her a hug and tell her how much you love her. Chances are very high she will never even be close to a PETA type as she matures.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I always taught my young'uns that hunting is no joke...real guns, real blood and real death.

My son, always my hunting and fishing partner when young, has been replaced by my daughter. Funny how things turn out.

But will admit, neither ever displayed any "anti" as they grew up back in the 70's-90's.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I've never heard of a Utah kid suddenly becoming anti-hunter around that age no matter what kind of programming they have been watching. You must have passed on some strong California roots that are starting to come out, Lone.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

caddis8 said:


> You speak French too? Moi aussi! There's no end to your talents.


C'est vrai, mon cher. Plus a few others


----------



## Wyo2ut (Aug 2, 2016)

Catherder said:


> My wife in her wisdom banned the kids from watching Barney when they were young due to its mind rotting tendencies (her words). They turned out OK so far. I felt similarly about Peppa pig, but fortunately, the kids outgrew that genre by the time Peppa was a "thing". ( I would point out that pork consumption has not declined during Peppa's run)
> 
> One last thought about the original post. We are talking about a 9 year old girl? 80% of ALL 9-12 year old girls want to be a veterinarian, a wildlife rescuer, work in a zoo, or some other "cute animal" activity. Trust me, I know this. Along with that is often behavior you describe. Congratulations! Your daughter is normal. Give her a hug and tell her how much you love her. Chances are very high she will never even be close to a PETA type as she matures.


My wife hates The Simpsons...I always tell her that every episode ends in some kind of positive light and that if you look at the show as a whole a lot of positive things can be gleaned from the Simpsons as a family. She won't buy it...


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Wyo2ut said:


> My wife hates The Simpsons...I always tell her that every episode ends in some kind of positive light and that if you look at the show as a whole a lot of positive things can be gleaned from the Simpsons as a family. She won't buy it...


That show is actually very well written. Literary references and current events mingled in. My mom hated it. Never saw it, but she hated it. We (4 boys) thought it was hilarious and watched it anyway.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't watched Simpson's in years, but I have so many sound bites and hilarious moments from that show still rolling around in my head.

Feels like I'm wearing nothing at all...nothing at all...nothing at all...

Stupid sexy Flanders!


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

This is happening to a degree on Sesame Street and Mickey Mouse's Clubhouse, they have "veggie dogs" instead of hot dogs and "almond milk" in their smoothies. Coupla segments I have seen recently with my baby, makes me sad that people can't just be. There always has to be an agenda.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

What about King Of The Hill reruns!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JerryH said:


> What about King Of The Hill reruns!!


Yep

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm probably going to get in trouble for asking, but here goes;

If the current children's TV is turning our kids into anti hunting liburls, what did watching Beavis and Butthead do to the previous generation?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

bthewilde said:


> This is happening to a degree on Sesame Street and Mickey Mouse's Clubhouse, they have "veggie dogs" instead of hot dogs and "almond milk" in their smoothies. Coupla segments I have seen recently with my baby, makes me sad that people can't just be. There always has to be an agenda.


How is that anymore of an agenda than including meat versions?

Most educational shows incorporate elements of their audience's life so they can relate. And guess what? A huge population of children have meals with vegetarian alternatives. The more elements they can relate to the more likely they are to engage the basic learning material, which Sesame Street set the standard for decades ago.

And meat eaters like myself also eat those alternatives. Lactose intolerant people drink almond "milk". I mean is yanking on the teets of bovine to get it's mammary secretions any less weird than grinding almonds and adding water? (We somehow gloss over the history of the pervert who decided to do that).

I always laugh at the "agenda" allegations as a kid who grew up in the 80s. I was force fed the "food pyramid" in public school which we know was heavily, if not primarily, influenced by the commercial meat, agriculture and dairy industry. Learning and every type of media is filled with that loose definition of "agenda". I mean I grew up with military recruiters and JROTC in every high school.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> I'm probably going to get in trouble for asking, but here goes;
> 
> If the current children's TV is turning our kids into anti hunting liburls, what did watching Beavis and Butthead do to the previous generation?


🙋‍♂️ Beavis and Butthead fan checking in! My parents didn't allow me to watch it, but rules were meant to be broken. This recent clip of Beavis and Butthead taught me an important lesson about white privilege.









Beavis and Butthead discover white privilege | Beavis i Butthead otkrivaju bijelu privilegiju 🤣 | By Konzerva.hr | Facebook


၁.၂သောင်း views, ၁၀၉ likes, ၂၀ loves, ၄၁ comments, ၂၈၄ shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Konzerva.hr: Beavis i Butthead otkrivaju bijelu privilegiju 🤣




fb.watch


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> I'm probably going to get in trouble for asking, but here goes;
> 
> If the current children's TV is turning our kids into anti hunting liburls, what did watching Beavis and Butthead do to the previous generation?


Well, we wouldn't have the family friendly past time of playing Cornhole in the backyard. Nothing like tossing sacs together.

That's what they meant by "cornholio", correct? I'm pretty sure I've got my history right on this one.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 🙋‍♂️ Beavis and Butthead fan checking in! My parents didn't allow me to watch it, but rules were meant to be broken. This recent clip of Beavis and Butthead taught me an important lesson about white privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm ashamed to admit I used to watch it too. I would turn it on after working 12-13 hour days on my first job out of college, while making some supper. 

Of course, maybe that's why I don't drive a Subaru and wear Patagonia, like many of my peers.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We need some good wholesome shows back on TV. 

Leave It To Beaver
Father Knows Best
The Real McCoys
Beverly Hillbillies
The Donna Reed Show

And a lot more

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Critter said:


> We need some good wholesome shows back on TV.
> 
> Leave It To Beaver
> Father Knows Best
> ...


You forgot The Andy Griffith Show 


Oh and 
Laugh In
All in the family


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Can you imagine if they brought back All in The Family with today's political makeup?

I'm actually surprised that they show reruns 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Not even Scoobie Doo is safe anymore. The pothead munchies were easy to overlook, but now their overtly pushing a social agenda for lack of better words. At least they can't mess with Tom and Jerry I think...







colorcountrygunner said:


> I've never heard of a Utah kid suddenly becoming anti-hunter around that age no matter what kind of programming they have been watching. You must have passed on some strong California roots that are starting to come out, Lone.


If you knew me, you'd know that isn't true.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

The amount of things that live rent free in your head that upset you must be exhausting.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Whenever the world is changing too fast and everything is getting scary I find that it helps to put on my ball cap, go sit in my pickup and make a Youtube video.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

You mean an imaginary woman is attracted to other imaginary women? But the obvious marijuana references were easy to overlook?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> We need some good wholesome shows back on TV.
> 
> Leave It To Beaver
> Father Knows Best
> ...


There is irony to the comment on this thread. Elly May was an animal lover and crossed some of the lines being discussed. Didn't she dress up wild animals in clothing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

backcountry said:


> There is irony to the comment on this thread. Elly May was an animal lover and crossed some of the lines being discussed. Didn't she dress up wild animals in clothing?


Yes she did but she was also a carnivore. Remember all that possum, owl, and other vittles that they sat down to at meals

I remember one Thanksgiving show that she asked for a drumstick


Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

My family and I were just talking about my "great uncle's" Brunswick stew he always made (I was too young to know). My parents were shocked I knew what that is and that I want to make it occasionally myself.

I grew up with most of those shows on syndication with our black & white television. We each had to take a turn holding the antenna because reception was so poor. That television got us everything from the Smothers Brothers to break dancing to Brass Monkey off License to Ill. There was a wide range of content that decade.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your parents didn't know the trick of placing tinfoil on the rabbit ears to get a better reception?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Oh, we did that too. Sometimes it took the addition of a human body to get the best signal though.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have really enjoyed where this thread has gone. 
The old TV shows bring back lots of memories. 
Love the banter back and forth.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

You can poke fun all you want, but it doesn't really change reality. Now, as a parent, I acknowledge i'm a little late to the "outside influences" party. I've got but one kid, and at my wife and I's age, we ain't making another. One kid, one chance to do it right. So I've gone out of my way to get TV shows on DVD that I know aren't going to pump my girls head full of garbage. Being a kid in the 80's, I had lots of material to work with that was free of today's BS.

Now as outside influences go, I've come to realize that it's gotten to the point where it's out of my control. I can't shield her forever, I know that. Frankly, I've been pushing to have her grow up a little bit more, to give her the mental tools neccessary to navigate today's BS, but mamma bear wants to keep the princesses, faires, bunnies, and unicorns going awhile longer.

But here's the thing with outside influences, what is present, is not normal. At least it wasn't 5 years ago, and the pace is picking up on it. It's on TV, movies, books, teachers, other kids - all the stuff a kid is exposed to more on a daily basis, then your own household. Frankly, I place alot of it on out of state influences from the past 5 years or so. I'd start being specific, but someone would probably get bent out of shape. Some will probably acuse me of being paranoid, of seeing bad things and bad influences that aren't there. Obviously I would disagree, but I'll say this much... Paying attention is exhausting. I would much rather stick my head in the sand. Some times I do, but it isn't for very long. Honestly, you can't anymore, because it never stops. Not even in Utah.

This is from a couple weeks ago, from something that happened a couple months ago. (edit: and it's not a one off incident either) So what else is going on behind parents back? Anyway, I've said my peace.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Not poking fun at the subject at all. I just was smiling thinking about some of those old shows. 
Everybody has their own agenda to push anymore. 
And will get it done anyway possible.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> 🙋‍♂️ Beavis and Butthead fan checking in! My parents didn't allow me to watch it, but rules were meant to be broken. This recent clip of Beavis and Butthead taught me an important lesson about white privilege.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Priceless!! Thank you for sharing. I almost laughed my guts out watching that!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't mean to alarm you guys, but in the interest of your children's spiritual welfare I must say something. A concerned Texas mother on tiktok has rung the warning bell that viewing the new Hocus Pocus 2 movie will open up your home to the casting of evil spells. Please do not allow this iniquity to enter into your life. Stay vigilant my brothers in Christ; for the enemy draweth nigh.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^when I made that post my post count was at 3,333. 333 is 666 divided by 2. You CANNOT tell me that there isn't some kind of sorcery afoot.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

MrShane said:


> Priceless!! Thank you for sharing. I almost laughed my guts out watching that!!


I also learned important lessons about transphobia from South Park:









So Is This Guy A Transphobe? | South Park | Crazy how this show predicted the 2021 Olympics 😬 #SouthPark | By Paramount Network Asia | Facebook


6.1M views, 44K likes, 2.3K loves, 12K comments, 45K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Paramount Network Asia: Crazy how this show predicted the 2021 Olympics 😬 #SouthPark




fb.watch


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Do we really think that people having an agenda is new?

I’ve got breaking news: people are no different today than they were 20, 50, or 100 years ago. People are the same, our platforms have only gotten bigger/louder. Hence why Lone posts videos of people with agendas on this forum constantly!

You don’t think the Cosby Show had an agenda? Putting out there a well-educated, successful, affluent African American family for everyone to love at the time it came out was just a coincidence?

My great great (however many greats) uncle is William Maclay, one of the two original senators from Pennsylvania. His journal is in the Library of Congress now and is widely viewed as one of the only written histories of that first congress. I’ve got a copy and if you think the political squabbles of today are new, you’re up in the night.

People haven’t changed. We always just wax nostalgic for better days in the past that weren’t actually better days. Parents have tried to keep their kids in bubbles (unsuccessfully) for millennia.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> Do we really think that people having an agenda is new?
> 
> I’ve got breaking news: people are no different today than they were 20, 50, or 100 years ago. People are the same, our platforms have only gotten bigger/louder. Hence why Lone posts videos of people with agendas on this forum constantly!
> 
> ...


That's an awesome story!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

TPrawitt91 said:


> That's an awesome story!


It would have been if Vanilla hadn't been ramming his political agenda down our throats with every other word


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> It would have been if Vanilla hadn't been ramming his political agenda down our throats with every other word


He kind of lost me at the name dropping part. I mean great great great great great uncle …

Just kidding Vanilla - great story and so cool to have that as part of your family tree!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

My politics can be summed up this way: I want to hunt and fish as much as I’m able and I really want the Cowboys to win another Super Bowl.

I fail all around, hence, why I’m always grumpy.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Critter said:


> Your parents didn't know the trick of placing tinfoil on the rabbit ears to get a better reception?


Those were the days then folks knew how to use tinfoil for purposes other than making hats. 👨‍🦳



Vanilla said:


> My great great (however many greats) uncle is William Maclay, one of the two original senators from Pennsylvania. His journal is in the Library of Congress now and is widely viewed as one of the only written histories of that first congress. I’ve got a copy and if you think the political squabbles of today are new, you’re up in the night.
> 
> People haven’t changed. We always just wax nostalgic for better days in the past that weren’t actually better days. Parents have tried to keep their kids in bubbles (unsuccessfully) for millennia.


It is fascinating to read about the politics of the founding period. Even a revered figure like Washington was villified by his opponents. Remember, the guy on the $10 bill was killed by a former vice president. Maybe it actually offers hope for us.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> My politics can be summed up this way: I want to hunt and fish as much as I’m able and I really want the Cowboys to win another Super Bowl.
> 
> I fail all around, hence, why I’m always grumpy.


Lies. 

You just want to apply and wrack up as many points as possible and can't wait for udwr to implement seasons with a drawing and point system for all the lakes and streams


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I also learned important lessons about transphobia from South Park:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it Man, just stop it.
I’m going to pee myself!


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> My politics can be summed up this way: I want to hunt and fish as much as I’m able and I really want the Cowboys to win another Super Bowl.
> 
> I fail all around, hence, why I’m always grumpy.



i will go out on a limb here and say that you will be hunting and fishing way before the cowboys win another super bowl.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

callofthewild2 said:


> i will go out on a limb here and say that you will be hunting and fishing way before the cowboys win another super bowl.


This is true. I’m killing an elk in less that 48 hours! And I’ll probably fish a time or two before hell freezes over as well.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

@callofthewild2 - you’re not Steven A. Smith incognito are you?!?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

We've gone from anti-hunting messaging to the NFL's version of irritable bowel syndrome. Interesting thread.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

backcountry said:


> We've gone from anti-hunting messaging to the NFL's version of irritable bowel syndrome. Interesting thread.


That’s why I LOVE the UWN - we cover it all in the same thread!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Vanilla said:


> This is true. I’m killing an elk in less that 48 hours!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> View attachment 153698


Nope.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Final verdict?


----------

